# Catalogs in the mail?



## Thlorian (Jan 10, 2017)

Ok so I understand the savings for companies via PDF catalogs online. But do any of you know of some "old school" vendors out there who I can order hard copy printed color catalogs from for trains, scenery, etc? Free or even for a modest cost of a few $$.

Thanks!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The biggest vendor of them all Walther's has a large
catalog that lists trains, locos, cars, DC and DCC control
systems, tracks and accessories as well as building kits
and other scenery items and in all Scales.

https://www.walthers.com/

Another on line retailer but with printed and 
mailed catalogs is Micro Mark.

http://www.micromark.com/default.as..._cn=WK_Brand&gclid=CM-lsI3-v9ECFYI9gQods60A6Q

There are likely others that the members can
list for you.

Don


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

As Don mentioned, Walthers has a very large catalogue of items for model railroading. They have a huge printed catalogue that's about an inch thick, in addition to the ones they periodically mail out. Its not free. I think I bought one more than a year ago for just under $20. You should be able to find one in your local model train or hobby store. Its very nice to page through to see what's available. I especially like it for looking for buildings I might want for my layout.

Mark


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I can't really think of any others offhand. Micromark is a great company, but they mostly sell tools and supplies.

Walthers is a very useful catalog, and in my opinion well worth what they charge for it. I get one every year. One part i especially like is called "The Magic of Model Railroading", which shows pictures of some really amazing layout scenes, and the captions usually tell you what was used to create it. You can also sign up for their monthly flyer of sale items, which also comes in a hard copy (and that one is free).

All that said, i would get used to online shopping. In this hobby, it's frequently the best way to get what you need at a reasonable price. In addition to Walthers, I shop MB Klein (www.modeltrainstuff.com) and Trainworld (www.trainworld.com).


----------

